# International shipping...Taxes?



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

I have a person who is asking me if they mail me some knives from another country, will they be charged an Import Tax?

I mean, I'm sending them back, not keeping them. Finding the answer is proving too damn complicated and figured I'd ask someone here.

If it helps or means anything, the sender is in Singapore.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 29, 2012)

Importer pays tax, different between countries. In Norway you can receive gifts for 130 usd without tax but if you buy something you are getting additional +25% on all above 30 USD.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> different between countries.



How do I find that out? The websites I looked at were very cluttered and confusing.


----------



## Aphex (May 29, 2012)

From what i can make out it's 7% tax for the product, shipping fees and insurance fees.

See here http://www.customs.gov.sg/leftNav/trad/cle/Internet+PurchasesPostal+Parcels.htm


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

Does it matter if I'm not keeping it? Or do they not care?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 29, 2012)

If sender marks the package "repair" or something and speak with post office, then he can have em back without paying taxes.


----------



## Aphex (May 29, 2012)

From what i can make out, everything coming into Singapore thats not alocohol or motoring related gets charged 7% wether it's for paid for goods or even gifts.


----------



## dav (May 29, 2012)

Better than rip off Britain 28% import duty and tax; put either a lower value on parcel (how many customs officers know the value of these specialist products) or put "gift" on package.


----------



## jm2hill (May 30, 2012)

If you ship to Canada, just mark it as a repair/replacement/return/Warranty and put the value as 15 and you should be all good to go.


----------



## Tristan (May 31, 2012)

Hi I'm in Singapore. 

When you ship something To Singapore, it is the recipient's onus to pay for the 7% tax. This will be calculated based on the invoice value that is attached to the item. Anything up to Singapore dollars $400, is tax exempt. Anything Above $400, is taxable at 7% for the full amount. $400 includes shipping and insurance too, please note.

How honest you are is up to you. Koki usually just says everything is worth $35 and doesn't insure more than that, so it doesn't figure for tax. If you stick a commercial invoice to the package, and the value is above $400, the recipient will get a note to come down to a post office of their choice (give time to move the item), and pay the 7%.

I'm not sure about the import to USA.

I'd say more, but this is a public forum... and I pay my taxes. Ahem.


----------



## berlino (May 31, 2012)

> Better than rip off Britain 28% import duty and tax; put either a lower value on parcel (how many customs officers know the value of these specialist products) or put "gift" on package.




This really works in the UK? Are they stupid? :scratchhead: I don't get anything from the greedy hands of our German customs officers without presenting a bill or a paypal invoice (thank God for html editors!).
"Gift" doesn't work at all. It's free up to about 30$, all else is 19% VAT plus import tax.
And they want the money first, repair or not. If you happen to return something you'll have to fill out some nifty paperwork and might eventually get your tax back some day.


----------

